# 2009 Etec 150 25 in FW Use 4900.00 with controls.



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Clean 150 25 in etec SW series but never in salt 372 Hrs Comp checked 118-120 across all 6. has wiring and oil tank with SS prop 281-802-9151


----------

